# Sharps bins



## sunflower_harvester (Nov 26, 2008)

really wound up about sharps bins! Does anyone else have problems getting them collected? Used to live in Liverpool and it was so simple but we've moved to knowsely and its a flaming pain now! Last time it took 5 phone calls from me, 2 from my GP and the threat of a written complaint (a process taking over a month!) to get a used bin collected and a new one delivered. This time my sharps bin has been sat outside for 2 weeks (the postman pointed it out yesterday to ask if we knew it was there!) and I'm on my 4th phone call to the council. Its beyond me why it has to be such a hassle. I cant be the only one having this problem-name and shame your shoddy sharps bin collecting council!


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a great answer for you!

Write to your council legal department for the attention of the council solicitor. 

Explain to them that you have had a sharps bin sitting waiting and that there appears to be no or no adequate system of mainenance and collection. 

Explain that as the occupier of your premises you owe your visitors a duty of care under common law and a statutory duty under the Occupiers Liability Act 1957. 

Explain that you put them on notice of your intention to claim damages and / or an indemnity for any personal injury and consequential loss suffered and that you believe you have satisfied your duty of care by putting them on notice. Copy in the Environmental Services Department and I think you may find that bin collected pretty quickly. 

If you don't get a response within 7 days (outline you require this in your correspondence) explain that you will engage a private contractor to provide an estimate and that you intend to pass the bill to them. 

I would be very interested to see the reply....!

Paul


----------



## allisonb (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there.  I live in Sheffield and don't have any problems with sharps bins.  I get empty ones from my GP practice and return them there when they're full.  Sorry you're having problems, perhaps it might be worth talking to your diabetes team or your GP?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm just about to discover how good my service is, as my first ever bin is almost full and ready for collection! I'm expecting no problems as the council (Southampton) are pretty good regarding waste collection generally - will report back!


----------



## mcr (Nov 26, 2008)

I get my empty one off my GP. However about 2 years ago my GP told me to return it to a chemist. I did this and was made to feel like a drug addict as only 1 chemist in our area takes used sharp bins (usually off drug addicts). I stood in the chemist while she put on gloves, everyone stared at me,and then she asked me if I would like some clean syringes. After trying to explain it was from a diabetic not an addict I left in tears, went back to my GP and demanded that they took  my bin which they now do. I think you really have to demand things these days. In fact I am sick to the back teeth with being looked down on


----------



## AlanJardine (Nov 26, 2008)

I collect and return my sharps bin to Boots. Only tine there has ever been a problem is when my wife returned the first one I had and they refused at first because it had a purple top, not a yellow one. This is despite the fact that the chemist's sticker was still on it.
Since then I've never had a problem.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 26, 2008)

I get my bins on prescription, was given a list of places to take full ones back to. dont think they collect in my area. Not a problem for me though


----------



## scotstigress (Nov 26, 2008)

i got a needle clip on prescription it takes the end off the needles and means they can be disposed of in hosehold rubbish it holds 1500..apparently NHS Lanarkshire doesnt proved bins but my mum gets hers at the health centre pharmacy, im happy with my clip..


----------



## Lynne Day (Nov 27, 2008)

I live in halton just next door to you we had no servise in halton  but about a year a go the PCT gave us 4 places that we could drop them of as we felt it was not acseptable to leave them on our door steps for everyone to see so it may be worth asking can you drop them off some where. also contact local MP i meet him last week he said that he has help a person fight to get on a insulin pump so he may help hope this will help


----------



## Hapychoralsinger (Nov 27, 2008)

*Sharps buckets*

Luckily my GP takes my sharps bins - for years I put them in a coffee jar in  normal rubbish.

Local council will only collect once a year which would mean me having a bucket sized sharps bin rather than the neat 1ltr one that sits on the side in the kitchen.

Frustrating!


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Nov 27, 2008)

Lynne Day said:


> I live in halton just next door to you we had no servise in halton  but about a year a go the PCT gave us 4 places that we could drop them of as we felt it was not acseptable to leave them on our door steps for everyone to see so it may be worth asking can you drop them off some where. also contact local MP i meet him last week he said that he has help a person fight to get on a insulin pump so he may help hope this will help



Hi Lynn

Its mad that it varies so much over just a few miles. Have asked chemist and GP to take them but as there is a service in place (HA!) they wont take them. Will ask about drop offs as having to leave a sharps bin out on the driveway on public display is the only time I've ever felt embarrassed about having diabetes. Whos the local MP? only tht I use an insulin pump and my Masters dissertation is on pump use so might be worth seeing if I've go any info that can help.


----------



## tracytrue (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Jake gets sharpsbin on prescription . I take the full sharps bin to clinic with us . No probs here .


----------



## stute (Nov 29, 2008)

The hospital gave me a needle clip.


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Dec 1, 2008)

Hallelujah! It has been picked up and only 3 weeks and 4 phone calls later!  A new record! The driver said I was allocated either 3 or 6 monthly collections and suggested that I put the UNLOCKED!!! bin outside in March and if he hadn't picked it up by the end of March then that meant a 6 monthly collection. Unbelievable! Seriously thinks I should leave an open full sharps bin outside my house for upto a month!
Anyway said no way was I going to do that so he went back to his van to check to allocation book and apparently I've been allocated 6 monthly collections. Well at least I know when they're coming now but I still think the Knowsley system is mental!
By the way thanks to everyone who suggested clippers but clippers are no good for pump disposables.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 1, 2008)

I have not had problems before, just get the shaarpsbin on prescription and then take them back to me GP for disposal. I haven't had to address this issue yet since I moved into a new area as my bin is only about half full.


----------



## kaffp (Dec 1, 2008)

OK folks - warning, really basic question coming up - what should I & what should I not put in my sharps bin? (Can you tell I've not had one long!!)


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 1, 2008)

lancets
pen needles
syringes

thats all I can think of really 

I don't put test strips in there, or any of the plastic caps etc.


----------



## kaffp (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Nikki, what about the vials that the insulin comes in, what am I supposed to do with them? I have a little collection because I keep forgetting to ask anyone 'medical'.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 1, 2008)

oh yeah forgot those, i do put them in there, though not sure if you really have to because they aren't really 'sharp' nobody would hurt themselves on them if they were in normal rubbish


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi There Sunflower_harvester

I had the exact same problem when I moved houses I get my bin's from my chemist so that was still all right but I used to drop my full sharp's bins off at my old doctors so when I moved I asked my new doctor if they would take them they said no there's a number on the board to ring which I did but they couldn't help either. I then went to my new chemist and they couldn't help me or suggest anywhere to go. So as a last resort I tried diabetes Uk and they suggested a couple of things but neither worked, in the end Diabetes Uk had to ring my council numerous occasions and finally I now have a regular collection. This took 7 months to do and I had at least 8 full sharp's bins!! it was ridiculous and no one seemed to want to help me with such a simple thing. I think it's hard enough being a diabetic without all that hassle. Hope this helps you I know how frustrated you must feel at the minute!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2008)

sofaraway said:


> lancets
> pen needles
> syringes
> 
> ...



When I've had my injection I put the plastic cap back on the pen needle to unscrew it, so I don't accidentally prick my (already ravaged!) fingers - the needle and plastic cap then go in the sharps bin. I also put lancets in there, but everything else goes in normal rubbish. Not sure if that's right, but that's what I do! Almost filled my first bin...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2008)

Northerner said:


> I'm just about to discover how good my service is, as my first ever bin is almost full and ready for collection! I'm expecting no problems as the council (Southampton) are pretty good regarding waste collection generally - will report back!



A quick phone call to the council last week and they collected my bin this morning. I just left it on the step last night and it had gone this morning, with a replacement (so I knew it hadn't been nicked!). They did offer to knock on the door if I didn't want to leave it outside, but wasn't sure how early that might be.

So, a very good service indeed!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a big yellow thing which I got from my doctor. Well he didn't aactually give it to me the recptionist did and explained everything my doctor should have. It then goes back to the doctor.

I asked about collection of sharps and test strips at work as there are lots of diabetics there and was told put the sharps in an empty jar or container and when it is full arrange for a special collection.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 22, 2008)

*glass cartridges go to recycling*

Surely empty glass insulin cartridges should be recycled like any other glass? Personally, I peel off the plastic labels before placing the cartridges in to clear or mixed glass recycling bins. 

I only use about 3 needles & 2 lancets per week, so I chop the needles off and replace the caps on lancets, then keep all sharp items in a bottle with a child proof cap eg medicines, toilet cleaner etc, then dispose of in non-recyclable rubbish bin. 

I put blood testing strips back inside their packets, then dispose of in general waste - it's only a bit of blood, far less than on a tampon or sanitary towel or even a plaster, so that seems appropriate. If a sanitary bin is available eg at work, then I leave strips there. 
I'd like to encourage using fewer items on grounds of cost to both environment and NHS.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 22, 2008)

Copepod said:


> Surely empty glass insulin cartridges should be recycled like any other glass? Personally, I peel off the plastic labels before placing the cartridges in to clear or mixed glass recycling bins.
> 
> I only use about 3 needles & 2 lancets per week, so I chop the needles off and replace the caps on lancets, then keep all sharp items in a bottle with a child proof cap eg medicines, toilet cleaner etc, then dispose of in non-recyclable rubbish bin.
> 
> ...



Ew lack of hygeine much!! It's not about the enviroment and cost it's about hygeine and proper waste disposal, and stopping druggies and scallies going through your rubbish, surely the cost out weighs idiot kids going in your rubbish (even my 12 yr old can open a CHILD PROOF cap) to use these and believe me i have heard some awful stories


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 22, 2008)

Copepod said:


> I put blood testing strips back inside their packets, then dispose of in general waste - it's only a bit of blood, far less than on a tampon or sanitary towel or even a plaster, so that seems appropriate.



I do the same with test strips. But the sharps bins are free so i don't understand why you wouldn't use one.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2008)

Copepod said:


> I only use about 3 needles & 2 lancets per week, so I chop the needles off and replace the caps on lancets, then keep all sharp items in a bottle with a child proof cap eg medicines, toilet cleaner etc, then dispose of in non-recyclable rubbish bin.
> .



3 needles a _*WEEK?*_ Goodness me! They lose their coating after first use, get blunt, leak insulin, let in bacteria, weaken and might break - IMHO it's simply not worth it. Unless I've got you wrong and you only inject 3 times a week!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 23, 2008)

*resources*

I inject 4 to 6 times per day, using 3 different pens, 2 shortacting, 1 long acting. I have never had any problems with reusing needles in over 12 years. I also have 2 blood glucose meters and use approx 1 needle per meter per week. I do use more in hotter / more humid conditions. However, I choose not to waste environmental and NHS resources - waste meaning using what I don't need. Just because you don't pay for something doesn't mean it is free.


----------

